# Australian nature



## kangarookie

One of my key goals for visiting Australia is to discover animals that live there. Kangaroos, snakes, elephants, koala bears and what else is left.

I have five possible destinations for my arrival. Perth, Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne and Cairns. Where am I most likely to discover this type of exotic animals?


----------



## Boboa

Elephants ? Sure. Also Australia has a drop dead bear, it comes at night and drops dead just on your driveway.


----------



## debbie30

If you want to see koalas in the wild, then your best bet is prob in the area around melbourne, great ocean road. If you want to cuddle one in a zoo, note its not allowed in every state (for example not sydney) - lone pine sanctuary in brisbane is great


----------



## Katerina22

Where can I see Kangaroos?


----------



## Edric

I think you can see these animals in Perth, Brisbane.


----------



## chubbs

I think koala is not a bear...


----------



## chubbs

Koala facts
www.giftlog.com/pictures/koala_fact.htmKoalas are often called as "koala bears" - this is not correct. Koala is not a bear but a marsupial.


----------



## lanslot12

Hello you think just like me am also going to be living for austrlia


----------



## Nicolasfrance

it's still a national symbol, the kangaroo, when talking about Australia, the first thing that comes to mind is the kangaroo


----------



## Nicolasfrance

Sorry for the "Up" 
I haven't see the date !


----------



## dunan

You wont really find kangaroos and koalas frequenting the suburbs of major cities but lots of lovely birds abound...just out in the regional areas there are kangas, wombats (don't mess with them) foxes and lots of birdlife. Koalas can be found mainly in sanctuaries...Seals are plentiful around the southern seacoast..along with Great Whites...

Up north you will find some of the most dangerous creatures in the world..crocodiles, snakes, large lizards and the usual variety of sharks and jelly fish..ready to do you in....

Drop bears more related to the Gummy bear than Koala bear, fall from gum trees in the bush so dont camp under trees n dont swim in Billabongs as there could be Bunyips lurking.....other than that...there are lots to see...


----------



## Editor

Does anybody have any photographs of animals and wildlife in Australia which they could post on the forum? Even though much of the talk continues to revolve around the Australian economy it is easy to forget what the country has to offer with regards to wildlife, nature and scenery.


----------



## hoacomay665

I very like when go to travel international....


----------



## Liz Ward

Melbourne has some great places to see native wildlife. Healesville Sanctuary has all sorts of Australian animals which roam around the grounds. You can also hand feed Kangaroos at Maru Wildlife Park in Grantville which is on the way to Phillip Island


----------



## copperpot

australian elephants!! haha omg


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> You wont really find kangaroos and koalas frequenting the suburbs of major cities but lots of lovely birds abound...just out in the regional areas there are kangas, wombats (don't mess with them) foxes and lots of birdlife. Koalas can be found mainly in sanctuaries...Seals are plentiful around the southern seacoast..along with Great Whites...
> 
> Up north you will find some of the most dangerous creatures in the world..crocodiles, snakes, large lizards and the usual variety of sharks and jelly fish..ready to do you in....
> 
> Drop bears more related to the Gummy bear than Koala bear, fall from gum trees in the bush so dont camp under trees n dont swim in Billabongs as there could be Bunyips lurking.....other than that...there are lots to see...


dunan, you must have been out of the country for a long time. Most tourist shops now sell the shoulder protectors so that when the drop bears drop on you they stop there claws from digging into your back and shoulders.


----------



## nomadicate

I would probably go to the Northern Territory for wildlife, unless you are cool with seeing animals in Zoos!

No but in all seriousness, Victoria has kangaroos and koalas so seeing them is not too difficult.

S.


----------



## Joe_Black

All these are great places you have written but my favourite one is the Christmas island. I love these deserted beaches and the animal species I saw during my trip were really adorable. So I highly recommend it to anyone interested in beautiful nature scenes, rare and unusual birds and so on.


----------



## Joe_Black

malickk said:


> Thanks. Joe i must go there after my bus tour washington dc in summer with my family. Can you tell me please summer is a best season to visit that place?


If you want to have the chance to see the magnificent whale shark, plan your tour for between November and April. This is the perfect time for all scuba divers.


----------



## dhoangseo

hi everybody, i heard in Australia too dangerous because have alot of 
aggressive animals. is that true??


----------



## Joe_Black

I don't know what you have "herd" but yes, let's say it this way- there are definitely some poisonous animals, so one should be careful.


----------



## dhoangseo

Joe_Black said:


> I don't know what you have "herd" but yes, let's say it this way- there are definitely some poisonous animals, so one should be careful.


hi, Sorry, i mean "heard", i put miss letter "a".


----------

